# 2013 Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club information



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the 2013 Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club. Our membership mixer will be Saturday FEBRUARY 23rd from 4-7? at Helenback on Okaloosa Island. Membership is $25 and entry fees for tournaments will be $20. preseason special up to march 23 will be $150 for the year. THATS A SAVINGS OF $55. if you elect to fish as a non-member the entry fee will be $35. our schedule is on our site www.panhandleinshorefishingclub.com . we will have 9 events and they are broken down as follows 3 slam events (reds, trout, flounder) 3 2X events( reds and trout) and 3 redfish only events. we will fish from safelight until 2pm. except for july's event which will be from 3-10 pm. we are setting up like this 1-3 anglers per boat, kayaks welcome, redfish must be alive at weigh in. we have boundaries, club meets every thursday before events in FWB, we will have prizes for at least top 3 anglers at years end. Points are individual, angler vs. angler. We hope you'll come out and join the club. Its fair, fun and affordable!! check out the site or call me Bill at 850-585-6806 for more info. 1ST TOURNAMENT WILL BE MARCH 23RD IN NAVARRE. Come on join us you wont regret it. If you want to tournament fish and have fun on a budget we are the club for you. LETS FISH!!:thumbup:


----------



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Navarre Tournament*

The meeting for this event and for early sign ups will be Thursday March 21st @ 6:30 pm @ the De'France Antique Market in Fort Walton Beach. The tournament will be Saturday March 21st with check in at Broxson Outdoors on HWGY 98 (from 0500 -0545) with launch at the Navarre public boat ramp @ 0600. This as is all our tournament are open to boaters and kayakers. Fishing should be good and the format should make it interesting as this will be a SLAM event. Anglers you will be looking for a big red big trout and big flounder. (1each per angler) If you are thinking of fishing with us all year, we are looking to fill some officer positions so please volunteer. Hope to see you there on both days. LETS FISH!:thumbup:


----------



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone here interested in fishing the Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club? 1st club/capt meeeting this Thursday @ 6:30pm in fort walton. Navarre tournament Saturday march 23rd. Check in will be a Broxson outdoors from 5 - 6 am. Kayaks and boats welcome to all. Please attend this meeting as I will be passing along tourney info and taking all new members at this time. It will speed up things for Saturday. Hope to see a lot of you there. Let's fish!


----------

